# Graphics Card for 1080p movies, with 3D support



## prvprv (Sep 22, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Zebronics 500 watts (not sure about model number)


2. What is your budget?
Ans: Rs. 2.8k - 3.3 k;



3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1280 X 720 (occasional gaming)
       I want to use the system to watch 1080p movies over HDMI on my 32" LCD TV.
       So the card must have HDMI output.
       It should support 3D movies and games (some Radeon cards like HD 6450 has HD3D technology. not sure about Nvidia cards).
       Which one is better Radeon HD or Nvidia Geforce


4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Intel Pentium D 2.8Ghz, Intel D101GGC MoBo
2GB DDR1 RAM, 80GB Seagate IDE


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 23, 2012)

Get HD 5670 512 MB DDR5 ~ 4.5k. I know it's a bit out of budget, but it is nice entry level card.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ God suggestion, but I'm a bit concerned about the PSU he is using.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

@ OP - just get this :
Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GT 520 Synergy Edition 1 GB GDDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## prvprv (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks friends. but due to some changed circumstances I need to get a new processor + mobo + ram + graphics card + PSU to build a HTPC at a budget <10k.
Any suggestions?


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 24, 2012)

get a 6450 ....


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 24, 2012)

prvprv said:


> Thanks friends. but due to some changed circumstances I need to get a new processor + mobo + ram + graphics card + PSU to build a HTPC at a budget <10k.
> Any suggestions?



Bud, 10k is very less for those above components. You'll need minimum 15k.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

processor + mobo + ram + graphics card + PSU

Intel Pentium G630 @ 3.4k
Biostar H61IL @ 2.5k
2GB DDr3 Corsair Value Ram @ 0.75k
Zebronics 450W PSu with 15A on +12v @ 0.5k
Zotac GT520 Synergy 1GB DDr3 Gfx Crad @ 2.85k

Total = 10k


----------



## prvprv (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks @topgear. I will go for this. If possible I wil get a 4GB RAM


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

^ yep, 4GB ram and windows 7 x64 Sp1 should work very well.


----------

